# [SOLVED] What would you do here.



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok first off let me say this, my computer is a VERY big part of my life, I use it for everything from paying my bills to doing my daily job as a network administrator to playing the games I love and enjoy daily. My current PC consists of: Intel Q6600, Asus P5Q Mobo, 8Gigs OCZ2RPR10664GK, BFG 275GTX OC video card, Samsung DvDRW, Sony DvD, Corsair 850TX PSU, WD 250Gig OS Drive, Seagate 500Gig Data Drive, Antec 900 Case. However I am in a dead spot currently because of this http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-debugging/66015-can-anyone-decode.html . And also here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/winv64-and-win7-bsods-x0124-help-464600.html

Now I usually upgrade/rebuild every other year and it's my turn to do so now. But what I am curious to get opinions on is what should I change. My current video card is less than 6months old, its warrantied for life through BFG. RAM is the same, lifetime warranty through OCZ. Motherboard is less than 1 year old, RMA'able through Asus. The CPU I bought the longest time ago, not sure on exact date, that was purchased from Frys.com. My PSU is 11months old, bought from newegg. I really don't think my keyboard/mouse/optical drives or my brand new dual Samsung 2333SW monitors are causing my issue.

So I was specing out a new build and new components for that build, and wanted to get some opinions on what I should replace, should keep and what not to buy if any of the components I have chosen fall into that category.

Mobo - Newegg.com - ASUS M4N82 Deluxe AM3/AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA nForce 980a SLI AMD Motherboard - AMD Motherboards
CPU - Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Deneb 3.2GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor - Processors - Desktops
RAM - Newegg.com - CORSAIR XMS2 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Desktop Memory Model TWIN2X4096-8500C5C G - Desktop Memory
HD - Newegg.com - Western Digital Caviar Blue WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Video - CompUSA.com | HD577AZNFC | XFX Radeon HD 5770 1GB DDR5 Video Card

This is keeping my current PSU, optical drives and case. The questions that are going through my head currently are do I really need to replace my RAM? It passed a 10 hour memtest86 run. Do I really need to replace my Video Card, its less than 6months old and I haven't had any issues with my display since buying and installing it. I am at this point really suspect it's my Mobo/CPU. Since I live somewhat close to the Compusa where I will be buying all these parts it would be simple to say purchase the CPU/Mobo and then use everything I have load up and go to see if I am good and no BSoD issues.

Anyway tell me what you would do, keep in mind I haven't had the use of my PC for a few days now and I need it up and running asap, I don't have time to wait for RMA's.

And, thank you for any and all input.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: What would you do here.*

your psu needs to be here or better

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005&Tpk=corsair+650w


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Uh I have this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: What would you do here.*

You might want to look at the WD black drives with 32mb cache. They are absolutely excellent.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What would you do here.*

I would not abandon your platform by any means 

I would get the Intel Q9650 (if you prefer quad cores?)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=Q9650

or 

E8500

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036&cm_re=E8500-_-19-115-036-_-Product

either way; get a decent heat sink cooler and overclock your system to 3.8 or 4.0ghz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...154011&cm_re=Tuniq_120-_-35-154-011-_-Product


your problems I think would be totally corrected by performing a clean install of windows 7 instead of the upgrade path you took

BTW: you "can" do a clean install with an upgrade win 7 disk



IMHO leaving a socket 775 to chase the newer release cpu's would be a major waste of money, they are a tad faster but not worth the money you would have to throw in to change platforms by any means!

*later, sell off the Q6600 on ebay *


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Linderman my reason for changing is cost, the Intel based chips are just way to pricey at this point, if I am going to rebuild everything minus the PSU I cannot go Intel. And at this point I am more suspect of the motherboard than anything else, I don't think its my ram, because of the stress testing I did on it. The Video card is like 6months old so I am inclined to think it's fine as well. The HD is probably ok, but its only $49 to replace so I am not concerned there. The CPU is the oldest item in the PC at this point but I haven't really stressed it, the case is very well cleaned, never has more than a surface coat of dust before I blast it clean, about once every two weeks is the interval. And I have an Arctic 7 Freezer Pro cooler on it, even though I do NOT overclock.

I just don't have the time to sit around and play 1 for 1 swap to find the exact problem. That and I don't have the parts for it either. Yes I prefer quad cores, that is why I was choosing the AMD. I mean if I could get away with just buying a new Motherboard that would be awesome because I love my Q6600 G0 step, but I just don't want to risk spending the $$ on an intel board then it not just be the board and have to go buy a CPU for more than I wanted to spend.

My typical workload on my PC is, CS4 suite, Modern warfare2, WoW, and MS Office. Sure its not a lot but I want the PC to perform very well and very fast, I have dual monitors and refuse to give that up :tongue: . 

Anyway, I guess keep the suggestions coming I will be debating this till this evening, then purchasing tonight at Compusa locally.


*Edit* I will be RMAing EVERYTHING I don't use aside from the Q6600 and then utilizing it elsewhere or selling it since everything I have is well within warranty terms.*Edit*


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Well now I just found this:

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4316659&sku=P450-9124

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4387053&sku=CP1-DUO-Q8300

So maybe I can stay with Intel after all, but I have no clue the reputation or quality of this board, I have always used Asus.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Those motherboards are fine when they work, but there are so many ongoing issues with them being hard to set up and keep working properly, that I would recommend you don't go there because I think you will regret doing that in the long run. If you choose that direction, you need to do either an Asus or Gigabyte board. When is a bargain, not a bargain?


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: What would you do here.*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Those motherboards are fine when they work, but there are so many ongoing issues with them being hard to set up and keep working properly, that I would recommend you don't go there because I think you will regret doing that in the long run. If you choose that direction, you need to do either an Asus or Gigabyte board. When is a bargain, not a bargain?


i fully agree on the XFX motherboards ,the amount of people returning them and complaining suggests their quality is quite iffy , i haven't had any problems with Gigabyte or Asus , thats where i would put my money too.


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Well I just called my friend who works at Bestbuy and my Graphics card will be replaced free of charge tomorrow. So that will be brand new and not cost me anything. I agree on the board after I looked a bit, it doesn't have a good reputation. I have always used Asus myself, for YEARS but I always get a bit questionable when issues like this popup. Is it the Mobo, should I buy another Asus? I have no issue spending the money, as long as I feel I have spent it well and will get my money's worth if that makes sense. 

So I think if anything I will be buying a CPU/Mobo/RAM tonight, getting new GFX card tomorrow, then bench my PSU with my fluke DMM. That covers everything except cables, which will be fresh with new mobo, and the optical drives which I really don't see as being the issue in my case.


*Edit* so how can I do a full install from the Win7 Upgrade DvD? *Edit*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What would you do here.*

What's wrong with the P5Q board you currently have just use a Q9550 or Q9650 on it.

From the upgrade DVD choose "Custom Install" and it'll be a full install.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What would you do here.*

I would hold off wasting your money

the asus P5Q is one hellva dependable board ..........I have sold hordes of those; one of my personal fav's that never wasted my warranty hours!

I would "start" with a clean install of the win 7 OS

wipe the drive with KIlldisk (free) first ............always on clean installs

then if your system all runs fine, and I bet it will 

then head for a new faster cpu on the 1333mhz FSB 

UNLESS you have your mind made up to go with a new mobo and an AMD cpu and board which is fine ....

a decent board will cost you $140.00 and Deneb core 955 or 965 will be about $170.00 ish

then you will reuse your existing memory


but I highly doubt you will find good boards and cpu's at affordable prices in CompUSA = YUCK

http://www.provantage.com/gigabyte-technology-ga-ma790x-ud4p~7GIG9077.htm

http://www.provantage.com/amd-hdz965fbgmbox~7AAMD2AT.htm


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

I bought a 
P5N-T Deluxe $149, and a 
Q8300 quad core $149, 
4gigs Corsair DDR2 $99, 
Samsung Sata DvDRW $39, and a 
WD 250Gig Sata HD $49. 
I can try the clean install again, however as has been said in my Troubleshooting post, 
I have a hardware based BSoD happening, 
it is easier to replace everything at this point then to try and narrow it all down as I need my PC for my daily work. 
The Video card is getting 1 for 1 swapped for a brand new unit 
I will test my PSU with a DMM before doing anything tomorrow. 
Then I will rebuild my system with these new components and RMA everything that is left.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What would you do here.*

The Nvidia chip set board for a Intel CPU is not the way go unless you like BSOD's and troubleshooting as a hobby.


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Well I can take everything back I purchased it's not a problem with the CompUSA here, I tried a fresh install of Win7HP64 with the new ram, and still got a BSoD. If anyone wants to gander at the dump file, its in this other thread 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/winv64-and-win7-bsods-x0124-help-464600.html#post2615526
. 

Sorry to have two threads going here but I need a working PC by tomorrow.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What would you do here.*

What is the Error code on the BSOD screen apparently they can't read the dumps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: What would you do here.*

I would strongly suggest exchanging the Mobo for one that uses Intel chips. Intel CPU's prefer Intel chips.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: What would you do here.*

download and use blue screen viewer

http://www.mydigitallife.info/2009/08/07/bluescreenview-view-blue-screen-crash-information/


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

I took all the parts back and got my money back 100%, and I am having the unit diagnosed, they will hopefully find out if there is a faulty hardware component. I figured was better to let them swap parts to find the problem if there is a component that is bad.


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: What would you do here.*



wrench97 said:


> The Nvidia chip set board for a Intel CPU is not the way go unless you like BSOD's and troubleshooting as a hobby.


you know i am glad you mention that , every nividia chipset made into a MOBO i have ever owned or had dealings with , was just the most unstable ,unreliable board i have seen with a intel or a amd CPU , thats why i now make it a point to buy MOBO without any onboard video , if the video crashes, glitches or is just pushed past its rendering ability it will BSOD ,i had a board that was made by XFX with nividia onboard and a AMD x 2 64 cpu that stayed on the truck for repairs and replacement than it did in the PC , it BSOD all the time , and was never fixed :4-dontkno, when the warranty was up ,i just gave up and replaced it with a ASUS ,and never had another problem.:grin:


----------



## mldean (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: What would you do here.*



All4Spl said:


> Well I just called my friend who works at Bestbuy and my Graphics card will be replaced free of charge tomorrow. So that will be brand new and not cost me anything. I agree on the board after I looked a bit, it doesn't have a good reputation. I have always used Asus myself, for YEARS but I always get a bit questionable when issues like this popup. Is it the Mobo, should I buy another Asus? I have no issue spending the money, as long as I feel I have spent it well and will get my money's worth if that makes sense.
> 
> So I think if anything I will be buying a CPU/Mobo/RAM tonight, getting new GFX card tomorrow, then bench my PSU with my fluke DMM. That covers everything except cables, which will be fresh with new mobo, and the optical drives which I really don't see as being the issue in my case.
> 
> ...


you didn't have any problem's untill you upgraded the OS two times ? what kind of CPU cooling do you have ? what are your temps running ? , the ocz ram you are using is over 2 volts and it can damage a Intel CPU's memory controller over time making it unstable .


----------



## jive_john (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: What would you do here.*

upgrade your mobo to accept ddr3 and sell the old stuff on ebay


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Yes no problems till I went to Win7, Arctic Freezer 7 Pro, temps should be great because I DON'T overclock, the Ram is 2.2volts, but that setting has always been auto in my bios.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Only the i series Intel chips have the memory controller on the chip not the socket 775 CPU's.

Check the temps in the Bios on the PC health page.


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Once I get the PC back from the diagnosis I can look into that if they don't find the issue.


----------



## All4Spl (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Well I got my PC home, with a new motherboard and HD and all is well. The tech stated the HD controllers are not working correctly on the board so I will RMA it and sell the return board from Asus. Just wanted to update everyone.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: What would you do here.*

Good to hear you have it up and running, Thanks for letting us know


----------

